# Express test



## army_paralegal (22 Apr 2005)

What is the difference between an expres test and a physical testing?


[Edit to correct spelling of Express.]


----------



## Redeye (22 Apr 2005)

The EXPRES test is the basic test of physical fitness used during the recruiting process.  It's not a very difficult test at all, anyone who has any sort of difficulty meeting the standard on that test might want to strongly reconsider a military career.

It consists of a test of aerobic fitness (either a 20 metre shuttle run or a step test), push ups, sit ups, and a grip strength test.


----------



## Sub_Guy (7 Dec 2006)

Just thought I would ask a question about a little RUMOUR that has been floated around my place of employment (from the CO, who complained the standards were too low and that the pass should be the exempt level during a round of testing last month, so I thought he might be adding some of his personal flavour to this).


Has anyone out there heard that the CDS is looking to up the standards on the EXPRES test so that the new pass will be the current level required to get exempt?

Honestly (my opinion) I can't see it, especially since they pretty much ditched the physical standards for new recruits to join...


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

My god I hate rumors. All they will do is lead to speculation until the current standard is either:

1) amended; or 

2) not amended.

And if, when, how, and what is being amended will not be official or verifiable until the message is cut on it. Anything less than the message is, for all intents and purposes, idle gossip, rumor and innuendo. Pure speculation.


----------



## geo (7 Dec 2006)

+1 Vern


----------



## George Wallace (7 Dec 2006)

I guess I should correct the title of this topic and and another "S".


----------



## Sub_Guy (7 Dec 2006)

I agree, I was just wondering if anyone else out there heard the same thing.

Nothing "grinds my gears" more than senior personnel spreading rumours based on water cooler chats.

Trust me I am not spreading any rumours to my guys, and it is always stressed that until you see something on paper, then it doesn't exist.

Junior personnel will listen to pretty much anything someone with rank passes down to them, so I feel it is important that those personnel think before they speak...


----------



## navymich (8 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> My god I hate rumors. All they will do is lead to speculation until the current standard is either:
> 
> 1) amended; or
> 
> ...



Typically, I agree 110% with you on that Vern.  However, I also look and listen as to who the information is coming from.  During an SME lecture on my ILQ, we were told the exact same thing, and it was said to us by the Command Chiefs.  I know, still not in writing, but I would hope that those 3 bigwigs telling 100 Sr NCO's, there might be a spec of truth to it.  

But hey, I'm just a lowly Cpl.  Aren't we supposed to be the spreader of rumours?  8)


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2006)

airmich said:
			
		

> Typically, I agree 110% with you on that Vern.  However, I also look and listen as to who the information is coming from.  During an SME lecture on my ILQ, we were told the exact same thing, and it was said to us by the Command Chiefs.  I know, still not in writing, but I would hope that those 3 bigwigs telling 100 Sr NCO's, there might be a spec of truth to it.
> 
> But hey, I'm just a lowly Cpl.  Aren't we supposed to be the spreader of rumours?  8)



I hate rumors Mich....it doesn't matter where they are originating from until they are official. Let's just reflect back upon all those "O Group" figures of the last pay raise that were posted in the pay raise thread. They were official right? I would assume that most would think that O Gps consist of the passing of "official points." Not one in the whole damn thread matched the actual figures which were released in the CANFORGEN. Not a single one.

I once gave the SME lecture at Gagetown for CTS project. Approx 10 minutes before I walked in to present, one of my Cpls called and said, wait out...message delivery incoming. I waited for the hard copy (which came off the system approx 30 minutes before) and every entitlement that I was going to present had changed even though my figures came via e-mail from Clothe the Soldier Cell. Just think....10 minutes earlier and they all would have heard it "officially" from me and passed it on as fact, when the fact is, in the Military, the facts change all the time...so until the message is cut...it's only speculation and rumour.


----------



## navymich (8 Dec 2006)

I know.  And the bigger the rumour, the wider spread it gets.  The higher the official is that tells it, the wider it gets spread.  You want to trust and believe in your superiors, but like you pointed out, there are too many strikes against many of them to keep believing.


----------



## BinRat55 (8 Feb 2007)

> During an SME lecture on my ILQ, we were told





> But hey, I'm just a lowly Cpl.



I'm sorry, but you know me - I just gotta ask...  A cpl on an ILQ?  Even if you were a remuster after the fact, the timeline is still off (i'm sorry for being a sceptic, but...)


----------



## George Wallace (8 Feb 2007)

Be a sceptic all you want.  Read her profile and posts and see the light.


----------



## Spring_bok (8 Feb 2007)

Another example of someone filling out their profile correctly.  It gives some degree of credibility to posters and when used honestly will often substantiate comments made.


----------

